
Hate Symbols Database - arunc
https://www.adl.org/hate-symbols
======
Causality1
Not the source I'd go to for accurate depictions of how symbols are actually
used, considering they reliably fall for internet troll campaigns to make
common gestures seem like hate symbols.

